# Any of you Old enough to remember this tune?



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

With this onslaught of wind and rain, it looks like summer is pretty much over. I got hours and hours of video that hasn't been seen here so I figured I go through some of the clips and put them together to summarize this summer.

Sorry if I left many of you out but to show it all and everyone would take hours.. 

enjoy

http://www.saltyshores.com/vids/coke2.html


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

nice video, nice fish! were the big reds at the end caught off capt'n Nates Lostmen?


----------



## McFly (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks for sharing, Sam. Always great videos. ;D


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Ok, since most of you don't seem to remember, I got this info from another web forum..

In the early 70's Coke was kickin Pepsi's ace. Then Pepsi came out with the taste test challenge and it put Pepsi on the map. Then Coke came out with that song and that's why most of us just refer to soda as a Coke. Coke has never left the top since. Just a little old marketing trivia for ya. 

=======
Coke didn't come out with that song... Lea Salonga did
Coke only twisted it to make it their own. Lea was paid good bucks for the Rights and at 37 or so.... she is still a hottie!!













> Thanks for sharing, Sam. Always great videos. ;D


Appreciate the kind words, Glad you enjoyed it man..


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Just got a chance to watch it. Very nice.


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

great video 

roller skating on eight wheels and a happy days fonze shirt that said "aaaaahhhhhhhh" across it comes to mind when I heard the song 

question is what ever happend to "Tab"


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> question is what ever happend to "Tab"


It became a womens energy drink 

http://www.tabenergy.com

Don't ask me how I know that......


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

No I don't remember.  Ole fart. [smiley=1-whoops1.gif]

Who could forget? Had to be the biggest thing for Coke besides the "New Coke" scandal.

Now show us the vid of Micheal Jackson's hair catching fire taping the Pepsi commercial. [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## eric__the_angler (Dec 18, 2006)

who want s to see that again, I guess when your old your old


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

thats a ghood video- I bet Tanner didnt know that song! ;D




L.R.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice video Sam!

How about Fresca.......Dave


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

I know the song but can't remember the fish! :-/


----------

